# longboat key Fla.



## ambush80 (Oct 8, 2009)

Where should I fish without a boat in Longboat Key and what should I try to catch?


----------



## PaulD (Oct 8, 2009)

You want to do onshore or offshore? Care to dive? Shot me a PM.


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Oct 8, 2009)

If your not in a boat, your pretty screwed. I grew up there, even worked on St Armand's Circle at Cha-Cha's. 

New Pass has some great fishing when the tide is right, or if you want to wade, try the flats around Mote Marine Laboratory. 

Another good place from the bank is the last little bridge before hitting the circle coming over from Sarasota. The current RIPS through there....you would be absolutely AMAZED what you can see cruising through there when its right!!!  From barracuda, bonita, sharks, tarpon and anything in-between. The problem is parking If I remember right...check it out and see if you can. 

Also North Lido beach...caught lots of reds and snook right off the beach on an out-going tide. Throw 1oz white buck-tail jigs, bouncing them off the bottom as you retrieve. Also tip with live shrimp for added effectiveness. Good luck!!


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 8, 2009)

Spurhunter1 said:


> If your not in a boat, your pretty screwed. I grew up there, even worked on St Armand's Circle at Cha-Cha's.
> 
> New Pass has some great fishing when the tide is right, or if you want to wade, try the flats around Mote Marine Laboratory.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice!!!  I'll give it a try.


----------



## spotsndots (Oct 8, 2009)

Take a bait bucket and pick up some live shrimp from a bait shop.   You can fish longboat pass from the Holmes Beach side.  Try a typical fishfinder rig with at least a 1 oz weight and maybe more depending on the current.  If your fishing late next week there should be a pretty good tide movement with the new moon.  You can also try  the rock jetties and see if the mangrove snapper are still around.  I use a #1 octopus hook with 1/8 to 1/4 oz of split shot weights.  Mangroves can be bait thiefs if you get to much weight.  Snook are probably starting to move toward the river mouths about this time of year so you won't likely have any success unless you can get access to some of the canals.  If you can find a lighted dock at night in one of the canals it should be money!  Just freeline a shrimp or live bait on the #1 octopus hook on a 20# test flourocarbon leader.  Good luck!


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 9, 2009)

spotsndots said:


> Take a bait bucket and pick up some live shrimp from a bait shop.   You can fish longboat pass from the Holmes Beach side.  Try a typical fishfinder rig with at least a 1 oz weight and maybe more depending on the current.  If your fishing late next week there should be a pretty good tide movement with the new moon.  You can also try  the rock jetties and see if the mangrove snapper are still around.  I use a #1 octopus hook with 1/8 to 1/4 oz of split shot weights.  Mangroves can be bait thiefs if you get to much weight.  Snook are probably starting to move toward the river mouths about this time of year so you won't likely have any success unless you can get access to some of the canals.  If you can find a lighted dock at night in one of the canals it should be money!  Just freeline a shrimp or live bait on the #1 octopus hook on a 20# test flourocarbon leader.  Good luck!



Thanks!! Will do.  I brought a Abu rig with 20lb test and a surf rig with a 6500 and 30lb test.  I'll be there til monday.  Let ya know how I did.


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hope some of my advice helps you out.  That whole area is loaded with great fishing, thats the ONLY thing I miss about living there. Been hiding in the mountians up here for 15 years, and will never live back there! I still have all my family down there, so I go back quite often.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 9, 2009)

Just threw a bucktail tipped with a fluke for about an hour.  Nothin'.  We are staying across the street from Cannon's marina.  Any point in fishing that part of the beach or should I try elsewhere?  The canal that Cannon's is on looks interesting.  Should I try that?  There were 2 guys in the pass when we went across the bridge coming in.  Looked like they were drowning bait.  What were they using and what were they fishing for do you think?


----------



## Doyle (Oct 9, 2009)

Get to the beach right as the sun is comming up and cast parallel to the beach in about ft of water.  Snook will chase glass minnows up there at dawn.  When the sun comes up, get a bucket of shrimp and hit the channel next to Cannons.  Unfortunately, the super hot weather we are having will be playing havoc on the fishing.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 10, 2009)

Doyle said:


> Get to the beach right as the sun is comming up and cast parallel to the beach in about ft of water.  Snook will chase glass minnows up there at dawn.  When the sun comes up, get a bucket of shrimp and hit the channel next to Cannons.  Unfortunately, the super hot weather we are having will be playing havoc on the fishing.




Went out this morning around 7:30 (slept in a little).  Caught some nice seaweed.   I was chunking waaaaaaay out.  I'll try casting parallel 2morow morning.  It's hot already.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 10, 2009)

fished the beach with GULP shrimp.  Caught a bunch of lady fish and an undersized flounder.  Some guys cast netting bait told me that the snook are moving in.  Will snook hit a topwater bait in the surf or should I stick to plastics?


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 10, 2009)

Caught some spot with shrimp.  Tried some cut spot with my surf rod till dark.  Nothin.  Gonna try a topwater plug in the surf at daybreak, cut ladyfish after sunrise.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 11, 2009)

Went out at dawn.  Something was crashing the beach.  Threw top waters at them and flukes.  Caught a Jack and some more ladyfish.  Tried cut Jack and cut Ladyfish.  Nuthin.  Might try the pier today.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 11, 2009)

Caught an 18 inch trout on whiting belly.  Grilled it and ate it with a pineapple salsa.


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Oct 12, 2009)

At least your catching!! No telling what may have been crashing on top, the Gulf is loaded with so many different fish to catch. I have never caught any snook on top-water, not to say it can't be done though. They are very fickle fish, I always free-lined the biggest live shrimp I could find, or when they get really atvice, its hard to beat a blue/silver rattle trap.


----------

